# Apparently maltese come in different colors?????



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to the vast knowledge I have gained being on this forum I can point out so many things wrong with this.......
and because of this knowledge I am totally disgusted :smmadder: 


http://puppydogweb.com/Kennels/maltese_princesspet.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is so sad. If you go to their website its just full of pictures of Miley Cyrus. 

I hate how some of these really popular celebrities go to pet shops or bybs and endorse these poorly bred puppies.

Cyrus got a 'teacup' maltese puppy for her sweet sixteen. That is the biggest 'teacup' maltese I have ever seen.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 12 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743885


> That is so sad. If you go to their website its just full of pictures of Miley Cyrus.
> 
> I hate how some of these really popular celebrities go to pet shops or bybs and endorse these poorly bred puppies.
> 
> Cyrus got a 'teacup' maltese puppy for her sweet sixteen. That is the biggest 'teacup' maltese I have ever seen.[/B]


I know and if you click under the celebrity puppies it has a ton........Anna Nicole, Brooke Hogan, Eva Longoria, Halle Berry etc 

I can't believe that many celebs purchased from her alone........surely not.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

check this out Miley's dog has her own website http://www.sophiecyrus.com/ 

with links back to princess pet of course probably run by the princess pet lady web design looks similar...........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is just so sickening.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743886


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 12 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743885





> That is so sad. If you go to their website its just full of pictures of Miley Cyrus.
> 
> I hate how some of these really popular celebrities go to pet shops or bybs and endorse these poorly bred puppies.
> 
> Cyrus got a 'teacup' maltese puppy for her sweet sixteen. That is the biggest 'teacup' maltese I have ever seen.[/B]


I know and if you click under the celebrity puppies it has a ton........Anna Nicole, Brooke Hogan, Eva Longoria, Halle Berry etc 

I can't believe that many celebs purchased from her alone........surely not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah they all make it look like these pups are just accessories. That is just so sad :bysmilie: 
These are what other people and children see. And then they want to go get a 'teacup' puppy of some sort. 
I wish these people were more educated and I wish they all could be on a forum like this


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh many years ago in the dog fancy magazine, I saw a Hollybelle Maltese ad and it was a picture of Billy Ray Cyrus with a maltese puppy. Another celebrity endoresment.... So sad :bysmilie:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrr and they let their puppies go at 8 weeks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743897


> Grrrrrrrrrr and they let their puppies go at 8 weeks.[/B]


Of course...even a puppy that would be 8 pounds full grown would fit in a 'teacup' at that age...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like most of her dogs get to be over 8 pounds just be looking at them. They are very long (from the photos). I don't doubt that all these celebs have worked with this person because once one person says something about how "safe and respectful of their privacy" this person is they will all flock there.

I think this is terrible. Some of these dogs look a little shitzu-y to me but I am not the best judge of this.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I called!







I asked what champion lines she had in her program. She said she doesn't have any. They are just AKC. Then she hung up on me! I called back - phone rang and rang - picked up, then nothing! Anyone else want to try? 888-788-8986 It's free!! 

This is someone that has something to hide for sure! :yucky:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maltese that come in a variety of colors......hummmmmm.....very interesting...... :bysmilie: NOT! :w00t:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 12 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743967


> Well I called!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: good for you for asking questions


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744066


> Maltese that come in a variety of colors......hummmmmm.....very interesting...... :bysmilie: NOT! :w00t:[/B]


Actually there was a time when Maltese came in many colors but not anymore. The other colors were bread out and now it's only white. Unless you mix it with a black poodle and you could get a black and white maltipoo. :HistericalSmiley: The Havanese who is from the same family as the Maltese comes in multiple colors. Now I don't know why she says that on her website. All the dogs in the pictures are white.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If you go to her actual site which is www.princesspet.com you will see other pups, including mixed breeds. She's just another BYB but with a fancy address! :angry:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Other than the obvious (def a byb), what struck me as odd is that on her contact page she states that you can call her 24/7 day or night :huh: I doubt you would want to be called at any time of the day/night if you were reputable....but that's just me :thumbsup:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

That is crazy! I wonder what she charges for those puppies. She admits its a bunch. So sad!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

It just kills me that these celebs have all this money but yet they only go to pet stores or BYBs like that person. You would think they would want to go to someone who shows all the time and are knowledgeable. Just makes me sick. All they are doing is supporting these BYBs and Mill and making the world a miserable place for those fluffs suffering at the hands of Greeders. :angry:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> she states that you can call her 24/7 day or night[/B]


I found that odd too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Mar 12 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744286


> That is crazy! I wonder what she charges for those puppies. She admits its a bunch. So sad![/B]


I called and asked. It *starts* at $1500 for toy sized girls and *starts* at $2000 for teacups. That's just sick.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO any mention of "celebrity" = bad breeders. On one side you have reputable breeders who can give you names of canine celebrities (famous show dogs) and then you have people who claim to sell to idiots like Paris Hilton, Anna Nicole, Jessica Simpson, etc. I also remember the Holleybelle ads with Billy Ray Cirus. I saw him on some "at home with..." show and don't remember seeing any Maltese, just a poorly bred GSD. And what happened to Miley's yorkie? Did he grow up to be an oversized not so cute dog, so now she needs a new pup? Does this breeder know what happened to the dog she sold to ANS after her death? Am I the only one that's bugged my the Hanna Montana dog clothing line?


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 12 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743967


> Well I called!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marsha, you are amazing!

These people make me sick :yucky:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 13 2009, 06:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744390


> IMHO any mention of "celebrity" = bad breeders. On one side you have reputable breeders who can give you names of canine celebrities (famous show dogs) and then you have people who claim to sell to idiots like Paris Hilton, Anna Nicole, Jessica Simpson, etc. I also remember the Holleybelle ads with Billy Ray Cirus. I saw him on some "at home with..." show and don't remember seeing any Maltese, just a poorly bred GSD. And what happened to Miley's yorkie? Did he grow up to be an oversized not so cute dog, so now she needs a new pup? Does this breeder know what happened to the dog she sold to ANS after her death? Am I the only one that's bugged my the Hanna Montana dog clothing line?[/B]


I had no idea there was such a thing as Hannah Montana dog clothes. She's really capitalizing on everything, isnt she? LOL


----------

